# Training Cycle Journal/ Sustanon



## Bowzer23 (Jan 29, 2016)

I decided to do a training/cycle journal. 
This will be my 5th cycle. So far I have done Test E only cycles and my last 2 I added 30mg of anavar for the final weeks. The goal of this cycle will be primarily to add strength but also muscle. I haven't done a non-cutting cycle in a few years and have been off completely for nearly a year.
The Cycle:
Sustanon 500mg per week
Aromasin 12.5-25mg eod
PCT: Clomid and Nolvadex

Starting Weight: 247lbs

Starting Lifts (I've lost considerable strength but plan on getting stronger than ever this year):

Bench: 385
Squat: 475
Deadlift: 525

Diet Macros (will change every 4 weeks)
Calories: 4,300, 4,600, 4,900
Protein: 250 grams or more
Carbs: 400 grams or more
Fats: 80-125 grams

I will be starting hopefully by this time next week. I will log my workouts, daily macros and update weight once a week.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ok change of plan. It's going to be Test E 500mg. First pin was this morning. I'll start taking Aromasin 6.25 eod in 2-3 weeks aswell.

Starting weight: 245.2 lbs

First workout today was:

BB Floor Press
315 x3
335 x3
360 x1
375 x1
315 x3

Accessory Lifts were: DB Incline Press, Machine Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Hammer Curls and Abs.

Hoping to bench 455-475 by the end of this (my max ever was 435). I might add in Anavar or Dbol at some point. The Test E I have is Spanish, called Xandoz. The Aromasin is Turkish Pfizer (hoping its legit).

Next workout is Wednesday Box Squats. Have a good one!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 17, 2016)

Today was Legs! Here is what today looked like for me:

BB Box Squats
405 x3
430 x3
455 x2
455 x1
405 x5
405 x5
315 x14

BB Lunges
135 x20, 135 x15, 135 x15

Hamstring Curls
75 x20, 75 x12, 60 x12

Calf Raises
45 x30, 45 x30, 45 x25, 45 x20

Feeling wiped out, definitely going over my fat macros today. Eating 600 grams of spaghetti Carbonara as I type. Tommorows emphasis is Shoulders and Tri's. Will update on the weight once a week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Ok change of plan. It's going to be Test E 500mg. First pin was this morning. I'll start taking Aromasin 6.25 eod in 2-3 weeks aswell.
> 
> Starting weight: 245.2 lbs
> 
> ...



6.25 eod of aromasin is a very small dose.You need blood work to know when and how much aromasin you need. 12.5 eod or 6mg ed would be more effective


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> 6.25 eod of aromasin is a very small dose.You need blood work to know when and how much aromasin you need. 12.5 eod or 6mg ed would be more effective



Hey, yea I plan on starting with 6.25 and building up. I've never used an A.I on cycle before as I haven't "needed" it. I suspect ill probably end up on the dosage you just mentioned


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Oooh a box squatter! Welcome to UG.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oooh a box squatter! Welcome to UG.



Thanks Man!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 18, 2016)

So today was Dynamic Bench + Shoulder and Triceps work. The workout looked like this:

Dynamic Bench with Bands: 9 x3 with 185 + blue bands
Dumbell Shoulder Press: 80s x12, 80's x 12 70's x 15, 55s x21
After that was Skull-crushers, DB Lateral Raises, Tricep pressdowns, Rear-delt flys, EZ Bar Curls (because I feel like it) and Abs

My Ab workout is always: 3-4 Sets of Decline Situps with a 45lb plate behind my head (usually 8-12reps) followed by hanging leg raises.

Next workout is Dynamic Box Squats on Saturday!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 20, 2016)

Today Dynamic Legs was:

Dynamic Box Squats with Bands: 12 x2 with 225 + blue bands
Speed Deadlift: 6 x2 with 275
Glute/Low back bridges with 135 on the bar: 4 x20
Seated Calf Raises: 25 pounds x 100, 25 pounds x 60, 15 pounds x 60
Calf Raises: 25 x200
Abs


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Feb 20, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Today was Legs! Here is what today looked like for me:
> 
> BB Box Squats
> 405 x3
> ...



Are you doing kickback and walking lunges or just one? Cuz walking will hit you're upper leg while a kickback will put more focus on the glutes


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 20, 2016)

SuperSaiyan said:


> Are you doing kickback and walking lunges or just one? Cuz walking will hit you're upper leg while a kickback will put more focus on the glutes



Not walking, I stay in the split stance the whole time kind of like a Bulgarian minus the elevation. ****ing kills but gets me results!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 22, 2016)

WEEK 2!

Stepped on the scaled at 252.4 this morning, which is about a 7 pound increase (ALOT of water no doubt). Todays workout was Bench and upper body.

BB Pin Press
340 x3
355 x2
385 xFAIL
355 x1
315 x5

DB Incline Presses: 100's for 4 set of 8

DB Rows, Lat Pulldowns, Hammer Curls and Abs.

I'm not going to write my diet down here everyday but I will a couple times a week from here out. Here is what today looked like diet wise

Meal 1
4 Eggs, 100 grams Oatmeal, 1 Banana, 1 scoop of Whey Protein
Meal 2
250 grams Penne (pasta), 2 Salmon fillets
Meal 3
100 grams Oatmeal (with berries)
Meal 4
200 grams Rice, 1 Chicken Breast
Meal 5
224 grams Tuna, 250 grams Penne (pasta).
Meal 6
Icecream and 1 scoop Whey Protein

Total Macros: 5,310 Calories, 311 grams of Protein, 712 grams of Carbs, 107 grams of Fat


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 24, 2016)

Today was Leg Day and did Box Squats again. Here is the workout:

Box Squats
405 x3
430 x3
455 x2
455 x2
405 x6
315 x15

Zercher Squats with 135: 20, 15, 15, 12 reps

Hamstring Curls: 75 x30, 75 x20, 75 x20, 75 x15

Seated Calf Raises: 25 pounds x 100, 12 pounds x75, 12 pounds x 75

Calf Raises on Leg Press (machine): 75 x100, 45 x100, 45 x75

That was it for today. Tommorow Repitition Bench Press and Triceps/Shoulder work!


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 24, 2016)

Good work.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 24, 2016)

Good log.  Keep it up


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 25, 2016)

Today was Repetition Bench and some Shoulder/Triceps work

Bench Press
225 x18
275 x8
225 x13
225 x8

Standing Military Press: 135 x 7 (I think my shoulders were smoked lol), 135 x5, 115 x 12, 95 x8

Followed by Skull-crushers, DB Lateral Raises, DB Triceps Extensions, Rear-Delt Flys, EZ-Bar Curls and Abs.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Feb 29, 2016)

WEEK 3!
Weight: 253 (0.6 increase)

Started a new job where I don't get to piss for 9 hours so I drank 1/30th of the water I usually drink yesterday so I'm guessing that is why I gained 7 pounds last week and 0.6 pounds this week. There were some days where I didn't make 5,000 calories, 1 day was 4.9 and one day 4.7 but generally on point.

Todays workout was Heavy Upper, here it is:

Bench Press
315 x3
360 x2
360 x1
340 x3
315 x5 (paused)
315 x3 (longer pause)

DB Incline Press: 100's 4 x8
DB Rows: 110's 3 x20
Lat Pulldowns: 145 3 x20
DB Hammer Curls: 50's 4 x12
Abs

Tommorow I plan on maxing out on Box Squat, then switching to deadlift for 2-3 weeks. Also starting Aromasin tomorrow at 6.25 EOD and moving up as needed
Have a good one!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 1, 2016)

Heavy Leg Day Today

Box Squats
405 x3
455 x1
475 x1
495 xfail
430 x4
405 x6
315 x15

BB Lunges with 135 for 4 sets of 15

Seated Calf Raises: 25 x100, 25 x75, 15 x80, 15 x70

Hamstring Curls: 75 x30, 75 x20, 75 x12,  55 x20

Straight Calf Raises: 75 x100, 55 x70, 55 x40


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 4, 2016)

Today's focus was Shoulders/Triceps

Standing Barbell Overhead Press:
185 x5
185 x5
135 x12
135 x8
95 x12

Close-grip Incline Barbell Press: 135x 16,15,12,9
Seated DB Lateral Raises: 30's x20, 30's x12, 20's x20, 20's x12

Followed by EZ-Bar Skull Crushers, Cable Face-pulls, Triceps Rope Pressdowns and EZ Bar Curls + abs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 9, 2016)

Been sick this week, missed all my workouts so far and will likely not get back in till Monday.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 15, 2016)

WEEK 5!
Bumped the Aromasin up to 12.5 ED and my starting weight this week is 250.8lbs. Had the flu last week and now I have a sore throat but I can train with that unlike the flu. Today was Bench day.

BB Bench Press
315 x3
340 x3
360 x2
340 x 2 (paused)
315 x 4 (longer pause)

DB Inclines: 100's x10, 100's x 3 (lol), 85's x6, 50's x 15 (idk what happened on this exercise today haha)
Cable Chest Flys: 25lbs x25, 35 x15, 25 x 20
DB Rows: 110's x20, 15, 12
Lat Pulldowns: 150 x12, 130 x20, 100 x30
DB Hammer Curls: 50's x10, 10, 10, 8
Abs

Tommorow is Legs!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

Damn that's a lot of aromasin man...


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Damn that's a lot of aromasin man...



Is it? Im on 600mg Test per week. I was told 12.5-25mg daily was a common dose


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 15, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Is it? Im on 600mg Test per week. I was told 12.5-25mg daily was a common dose



Not at 600 test it's not. Unless you've done bloodwork to verify high e2 why would you increase the stane?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2016)

use your ai according to your bloodwork..Knowing to take 12.5 ed or 12.5 eod of aromasin is not knowing how to control estrogen.Also your dose of test doesnt matter everyone converts differently


----------



## Seeker (Mar 15, 2016)

I remember trying to do calves on leg day. Haha just wouldn't work for me. My legs would shake too much.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 16, 2016)

Bowzer23 said:


> Is it? Im on 600mg Test per week. I was told 12.5-25mg daily was a common dose



Lol its not a high dose, these guys are over exaggerating 

The chances of you crashing your e2 with aromasin is close to zero (25mg ED is used by non-aas males and even then e2 goes down only 60% or so).
12.5mg ED is fine, you can adjust if mid cycle bloodwork dictates it's necessary.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

Seeker said:


> I remember trying to do calves on leg day. Haha just wouldn't work for me. My legs would shake too much.


I remember when I last did calf raises like a year ago


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Lol its not a high dose, these guys are over exaggerating
> 
> The chances of you crashing your e2 with aromasin is close to zero (25mg ED is used by non-aas males and even then e2 goes down only 60% or so).
> 12.5mg ED is fine, you can adjust if mid cycle bloodwork dictates it's necessary.



these drugs like adex and asin are not good for you.I like to try to use them as least as i need to.I truly believe in doing multiple blood tests early on when you first start cycling to really understand how to control estrogen and what dose you truly need.You may need more then you think or u may not need to dose it often at all.Human grade ai are not cheap either u may be spending money for no reason even though we should all have ai on hand.Im sure you know I just feel like posting some shit today Bhahaha


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> these drugs like adex and asin are not good for you.I like to try to use them as least as i need to.I truly believe in doing multiple blood tests early on when you first start cycling to really understand how to control estrogen and what dose you truly need.You may need more then you think or u may not need to dose it often at all.Human grade ai are not cheap either u may be spending money for no reason even though we should all have ai on hand.Im sure you know I just feel like posting some shit today Bhahaha



People have different levels of sensitivity (some don't need an AI at all, others have to go extreme and use letro) so your right, the only true way to dial everything in is through regular bloodwork. 
However, for the OP I don't think 12.5mg ED of aromasin is a bad place to start until he gets bloodwork, its not too high or too low, especially when you consider just how "gentle" asin is compared to other AIs.

Plus you get a little bit of a decrease in SHBG from asin so its not all bad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> People have different levels of sensitivity (some don't need an AI at all, others have to go extreme and use letro) so your right, the only true way to dial everything in is through regular bloodwork.
> However, for the OP I don't think 12.5mg ED of aromasin is a bad place to start until he gets bloodwork, its not too high or too low, especially when you consider just how "gentle" asin is compared to other AIs.
> 
> Plus you get a little bit of a decrease in SHBG from asin so its not all bad



asin is my choice over adex cause i heard its easier on lipids then adex with less of a rebound.I dont know if its really true but i went for it.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 16, 2016)

Legs!

Olympic Squats (high bar, ass to the grass)
405 x5
430 x3
455 x1
405 x4
225 x22
225 x17
225 x13

Hamstring Curls: 75 x25, 75 x15, 55 x20, 45 x12
Seated Calf Raises and Straight Leg Calf Raises

About the Asin issue. I always used to get bloodwork through privatemdlabs but now I moved to Europe and can't seem to figure it out yet, in a way that wont get me in trouble. 12.5 ED has stopped the excess water gains and acne. Ofcourse the only way to REALLY know is to get your bloods done.

This is my first time using an AI on cycle and im liking it. I don't know if aromasin is the reason but my sex drive is INSANE, almost overwhelming and annoying lol.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 18, 2016)

Shoulders/Triceps focus

Standing Military Press
185 x5
195 x5
185 x5
135 x12
135 x8
95 x12

Incine BB Bench: 135 x22, 15, 12
EZ Skullcrusher off the floor: 75 x20, 75 x20, 75 x15
Seated DB Lateral Raises: 35's x20, 35's x12, 25's x20, 15's x25

Triceps Rope Pressdowns, Rear Delt Flys, EZ Bar Curls and Abs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 19, 2016)

Dynamic Legs

Dynamic Box Squats with Blue Bands:
12 x2 with 225 +bands

Speed Deadlift: 12 x1 with 275

Barbell Hip Extension: 135 x20 for 3 sets

Seated Calf Raises and Straight Leg Calf Raises


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Week 6
My weight is exactly the same as last week 250.8 . Today I drove a couple of hours to train with this powerlifter who competes internationally. Was definitely cool.

Bench + Chest and Triceps

Bench Press
355 x1
405 x fail (bout 3 quarters of the way)
385 x1
355 x 2
315 x 5 (paused)
275 x10
225 x8

BB Incline Bench Superset with DB Incline Flys
225 x3, 185 x8, 135 x8, 135 x5 and 60's x 8,8,8,6

Dips: 45lbs x8, BW x 8, BW x8, BW x3

I usually do back work on Bench day so Ill probably do that tomorrow. not sure yet though


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 22, 2016)

Did some Back today, usually don't do it on its own. Also I am deadlifting tomorrow so it would have been better to do it Monday but **** it

Pullups: BW x8, BW x8, BW x5, BW x3
DB Rows: 110's x20, 15, 12
Wide-grip Pulldowns: 155 x12, 125 x20, 105 x20, 105 x20
Tbar Pulldowns: Drop set from 185
DB Hammer Curls: 45's x12, 45's x12, 40's x12, 25's x20
Abs

Hopefully the back and ab work doesn't mess my deads up tommorow


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 23, 2016)

Deadlifts today! Been a while

Deadlifts (conventional):
495 x1
515 x1
545 x1
565 xfail
545 x1
405 x9

Olympic Squats:
225 x20
225 x15
225 x 12

Hamstring Curls: 75 x20, 75 x12, 45 x20
Seated Calf Raises: 25 x75, 25 x58, 25 x45
Straight Leg Calf Raises: 95 x60, 95 x50, 75 x33

That was it, pretty tough workout for me today. Tommorow Shoulders and Triceps


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 24, 2016)

Shoulders/Triceps

Standing Military Press
185 x5
205 x3
185 x5
135 x12
135 x7
95 x12

followed by Close-grip Incline Press, Skull-crushers on the floor, DB lateral raises, Triceps rope pressdowns, Rear-delt flys and Abs!


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 28, 2016)

WEEK 7

Forgot to weigh myself this morning so I will tomorrow. The gym was closed on Saturday so I missed dynamic legs. I decided to do Incline Bench for a change and goddam is my incline pathetic compared to my flat. Here is todays workout:

Incline Bench
225 x5
275 x2
225 x5
225 x5
225 x3

Flat DB Bench
100's x15, 100's x12, 100's x8, 90's x8

Dips
BW x25, BW x16, BW x12

Triceps Rope Pressdowns and Abs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Mar 31, 2016)

My weight this week is 251.6 (0.8 increase from last week). Tuesday I hit Back bodybuilding type workout. Today was Legs

Box Squats
405 x3
455 x3
485 x1
455 x3
455 x3
405 x7
355 x12
315 x12
225 x20

Seated Calf Raises: 25 x75, 65, 64, 32

BB Hip Thrusters (idk the name, looks like youre ****ing the bar): 135 x20, 20,20

Straight Leg Calf Raises: 90 x50, 40, 40, 30

455 x3 is my best squat this cycle.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 2, 2016)

Didn't log yesterday but was Shoulders + Triceps Focus

185 x5
195 x5
185 x5
135 x12
135 x8

Incline BB Press: 135 x20, 135 x17, 135 x12
Skull-Crushers off the floor: 25eachside x25, 25, 25, 20
DB Lateral Raises: 35's x20, 35's x15, 25's x20, 20's x20

followed by triceps rope pressdowns, Straight-bar Curls and Abs

Thinking about adding 30mg anavar into the cycle


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 4, 2016)

WEEK 8!
Will weigh in tmrow. Today was Bench

Bench Press
360 x2
360 x2
360 x2
340 x3 (paused)
340 x2 (paused)
315 x4 (long pauses)

DB Bench: 105's x12, 105's x7, 95's x11, 80's x 9

BB Bentover Rows: 185 x12, 185 x12, 135 x12

Widegrip Lat-Pulldown: 165 x15, 135 x15, 115 x25
Close-grip T-bar Pulldowns: 110 x25, 25, 15
DB Hammer Curls: 45's x10, 45's x10, 35's x10, 25's x20
Abs

Strength is not where I want it to be, doing a powerlifting competition end of may. Will start really focusing on my main lifts more now


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 6, 2016)

New Weight: 252

Deadlifts
495 x2
525 x1
495 x2
495 x1
405 x9

Squats
355 x8
315 x12
315 x8
225 paused x 15

BB Hip Thrusters: 135 x20, 20, 15

Hamstring Curls: 75 x20, 20, 15, 12

Seated Calf Raises and Straight Leg Calf Raises


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 8, 2016)

From now on I'm going to put more emphasis into my bench and less into my physique, until my comp at the end of may

Dynamic Bench with Blue Bands
9 x3 with 185

DB Bench Press
110's x11, 110's x10, 110's x8, 95's x12

Standing Overhead DB Press, Skull-crushers off the floor, DB Lateral Raises, Triceps Pressdowns, Straight Bar Curls, Abs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 9, 2016)

DE Leg Day

Dynamic Box Squats with Blue Bands:
225 9 x3

Speed Deadlifts: 6 x2 with 275

BB Glute Bridge: 135 3 x20

Seated Calf Raises and Straight Leg Calf Raises


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 11, 2016)

WEEK 9
Weight 257 (5lb increase) Went to train with that powerlifter again.

Bench
360 x1
405 x1 (first time hitting this and not being fat, pretty pumped)
455 xfail (no idea why he made me try this was no chance)
405 x1
360 x3
315 x5
275 x8

Incline Bench
225 x5
185 x8
135 x8

Dips
45 x8, 45 x8, BW x8, BW x8


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 12, 2016)

Things are really coming together this week. Was very unhappy with my progress until now.

Box Squats
455 x3
475 x3
495 x1
455 x4
405 x10

BB Lunges
135 x20, 15, 12 for each leg

Hamstring Curls
75 x20, 75 x15, 55 x12

That was it. Hitting a little back bodybuilding style. Then DE Bench on Thursday. Upping my test dose to 750mg and starting var 20-30mg in a few weeks. Also getting back on some creatine 4 weeks before my comp at the end of may.

Im up to about 6,000 calories on my diet. Here is what I ate today and is pretty typical of everyday.

Eggs 6
Oatmeal 100grams
Banana
Protein Shake

Penne Pasta 200grams
1 Large Chicken Breast

Oatmeal100grams
Banana

Penne Pasta 400 grams
Protein Shake

Penne Pasta 200 grams
1 Small Chicken Breast
Chocolate Icecream 150 grams

Oatmeal 100grams
Cheerios 30 grams

That comes to: 6,107 calories, 320 grams of protein, 892 grams of carbs and 131 grams of fat


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 15, 2016)

DE Upper

Dynamic Bench with Blue Bands: 185 9x3
DB Bench: 105's x14, 11, 8, and 80's x12
Standing overhead DB press: 50's x12, 9, 8, 8
DB Lateral Raises: 25's x20, 15, 15, 15
Abs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 16, 2016)

DE Lower

Dynamic Box Squat with Blue Bands: 250 12x2
Speed Deadlift: 275 6 x2
Good Mornings: 60lbs 3 x8
Glute Ham Raises: 160 x20, 15, 15

Seated Calf Raises and Straight Leg Calf Raises


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 19, 2016)

WEEK 10

Weight: 258 (1lb increase).

Todays workout was ****ed, Weaker thanlast week though I shouldn't have tried to max out again

Bench
360 x2
385 x1
405 xfail
360 x2
315 x5 (paused)
315 x4 (longer pause)

DB Bench: 105's x12, 5, 5 (wtf)

Machine Rows, Lat Pulldowns, DB Hammer Curls


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 21, 2016)

Forgot to Log yesterday so heres yesterday and today.

LEGS
Box Squats
455 x3
485 x3
455 x4
405 x9

Glute-ham Raises, Hamstring Curls and abs

Today

Close-Grip Bench Repetition 
275 x8
275 x7
255 x7
225 x8
225 x8
135 x15

DB Bench: 75's x8 for 3 sets (couldn't hit the 105's for the 1 rep lol).

Followed by Standing DB Overhead Press, Cable Skull-crushers, DB Lateral Raises, Straight Bar Curls and Abs.


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 23, 2016)

DE Legs

Box Squats with Blue Bands: 9 x3 with 255
Speed Deadlifts: 315 8 x1
Glute-ham Raises and Calfs


----------



## Bowzer23 (Apr 26, 2016)

WEEK 11
Weigh in tomorrow

Bench:
360 x2
380 x2
395 x1 (****ed up my first rep, think I could have gotten the 2)
380 x2
360 x3
315 x7

Close-grip Bench
225 x13
225 x9
225 x7

Followed by Cable Skull-Crushers, DB Overhead Press, DB Lateral Raises, Triceps Pressdowns

Felt like a good workout since last week sucked so bad!


----------

